# University in Portugal



## ninaexotica (Jun 9, 2013)

I want to go to University in Portugal to get my BA in English, so I could teach English in Portugal, what course(s) would I have to take? I looked through a couple sites of the major Universities and didn't find any specific course for this. Any one ever go to University in Portugal? Advice? Info? Let me know anything, extremely interested! Thank you!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

List of Portuguese Uni's Top Colleges & Universities in Portugal | 2013 University Web Rankings
Some more sites for you
Study in Portugal | Top Universities
Tuition fees at university in Portugal | Admission - StudyinEurope.eu

Think you'll need to search Uni by Uni afraid, Coimbra does a Masters in modern languages but as name suggests BA in English is not going to be easy to find in Portugal


----------



## ninaexotica (Jun 9, 2013)

canoeman said:


> List of Portuguese Uni's Top Colleges & Universities in Portugal | 2013 University Web Rankings
> Some more sites for you
> Study in Portugal | Top Universities
> Tuition fees at university in Portugal | Admission - StudyinEurope.eu
> ...


Hmm thatnk you! Ive researched a couple of those! But because of the extremely low costs an good education i wa thinking nova universidade de lisboa!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

*It's the course you need to find 1st not the Uni* that chose comes if more than 1 Uni offers course


----------



## GitGud (Oct 14, 2012)

@ninaexotica

Where would you like to teach? Foreign schools probably have their own criteria about who to hire.

As for portuguese schools, I've never heard of a foreigner teaching a foreign language, so I suppose being fluent in portuguese is paramount. Something like the CAPLE exams might be mandatory.

I believe there aren't any BAs in english per se. Someone wanting to teach english in Portugal (in portuguese schools) would get a BA in something like Languages, Literatures and Cultures - English and North-American Studies and/or Translation. But this is for portuguese people. And then you still need a Masters in Education, it is mandatory in public schools.

I don't know about what I'm about to say, I'm just talking out of my ass but I'd guess that for you to teach english in portuguese schools you'd need to have burocratic proof that you're fluent in portuguese, be it by the CAPLE exams or a BA in portuguese and burocratic proof that you're fluent in english, maybe the CPE exam? On top of that don't forget the mandatory masters in education.

Another option is too teach english at an english language school like Cambridge School, British Council or the Wall Street Institute. Is all these schools the teachers are native speakers and every class is conducted in english as far as I know. I don't know what kind of qualifications you need to teach there, though.


----------



## ninaexotica (Jun 9, 2013)

GitGud said:


> @ninaexotica
> 
> Where would you like to teach? Foreign schools probably have their own criteria about who to hire.
> 
> ...


Well my senior year im going to portugal or brazil to better my portuguese, but ill be taking english courses in portugal anyway, i really just dont understand the university course systems, like what i would do to become an english teacher there, because from my knowledge americans and britians teach english around europe. I am a native speaker of portuguese (my family is portuguese im first generation american so i grew up speaking it) but my portuguese obviously isnt as good as my english because i didnt grow up there. I believe personally staying there my senior year will get me close to fluent since i know most portuguese anyway (6/10 of portuguese) i dont have an american accent or anything so itll be easy yo learn. Its just i dont know at all what courses i would have to take..i dont want to go to university in america because its VERY expensive compared to european schools ($20,000 a year, is usually the lowest theyll go for a farely good school not countring house and bourding) i still jave time to figure it out but my last years in highschool willcome quickly so i rather figure it all out now. Obrigadinho, bjs


----------



## GitGud (Oct 14, 2012)

@ninaexotica

In Portugal you're not free to take whatever courses you wish until you have enough credits to graduate. The BAs, BSs, etc, are predetermined by 75% or more. You don't have much room for choice of credits.

Since you're fluent in portuguese, to teach english you just have to take one of the BAs I mentioned in my last post. Exactly which fits you better, I do not know.

*WARNING:* do not go to Brasil to learn portuguese. Although it will probably help your overall portuguese, it can sink your european portuguese to absolute ****.


----------



## ninaexotica (Jun 9, 2013)

GitGud said:


> @ninaexotica
> 
> In Portugal you're not free to take whatever courses you wish until you have enough credits to graduate. The BAs, BSs, etc, are predetermined by 75% or more. You don't have much room for choice of credits.
> 
> ...


Im sorry i keep saying this but yeah i dont understand that at all.. What is a BA? Or BS? And to graduate highschool? Id love if youd explain that system to me!!! Haha! And ya i dont really want to go to brasil to learn portugues since they have that weird accent and i dont want to pick that up since i grew up speaking the more precise and clean from portugal accent, its just that im going through an exchange program and they usually put people in brasil rather than portugal... :/ either way ill be happy learning portuguese hopefully fluently!!


----------



## GitGud (Oct 14, 2012)

@ninaexotica 

I feel like answering your questions here wouldn't be productive as they are unlikely to help future visitors. PM me with what you want to know.


----------



## ninaexotica (Jun 9, 2013)

GitGud said:


> @ninaexotica
> 
> I feel like answering your questions here wouldn't be productive as they are unlikely to help future visitors. PM me with what you want to know.


I havnt been on this site that long how do i do that? Sorry :/


----------



## GitGud (Oct 14, 2012)

Click on my screen name, then on the new window, just below my name it will say _send message_.

Do not apologize for such things.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

GitGud said:


> @ninaexotica
> 
> I feel like answering your questions here wouldn't be productive as they are unlikely to help future visitors. PM me with what you want to know.


I'd would think that an open forum answer would help anyone contemplating completing their education in a Portuguese University, especially if that answer is by someone that apparently understands the system completely


----------



## GitGud (Oct 14, 2012)

canoeman said:


> I'd would think that an open forum answer would help anyone contemplating completing their education in a Portuguese University, especially if that answer is by someone that apparently understands the system completely


I don't think it would help everyone in those circumstances, that's why I opted for going private. The OP wants to know about very specific stuff. I guess this is a philosophical choice that migrated with me from the **********


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yours and OP's decision but not good for anyone else using forum or searching forum for answers, we all learn from others I keep an interest in this subject because one of the grandchildren intends to do further studies at a Portuguese Uni which is why I have a limited knowledge


----------



## GitGud (Oct 14, 2012)

@canoeman

The thing here is exactly that I don't think the information coming in the eventual future of this thread would be helpful to other people. It can also be a drag do search for information in huge threads filled with might be considered garbage to whoever is looking for information.

I'll keep an eye out for academic related questions and when there's a sort of standard set of questions people ask, I'll consider writing a guide or something.

In the meantime if there's anything you wanna ask, please do.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As you've effectively closed the thread then it's unlikely to attract further question


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Gitgud - I am with Canoeman on this. I haven't come across too many threads on university programs in Portugal, I would be interested in your responses - but your choice.

Nina, 
In terms of BA and BS, if your question is, what do these mean. Bachelor of Arts (BA) and Bachelor of Sciences (BS), are undergraduate degrees. So, an English degree would fall within a BA (e.g. BA in English) which indicates your specialization. The key is to find a university that offers the program that meets your needs. I would imagine this would not be common in Portugal, more likely a BA in Portuguese. In Canada we have a BA in Linguistics, which can also include a university level certification in teaching English as a second language. I imagine in Portugal it would be more common to find a certification in teaching Portuguese as a second language.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

GitGud said:


> @canoeman
> 
> The thing here is exactly that I don't think the information coming in the eventual future of this thread would be helpful to other people. It can also be a drag do search for information in huge threads filled with might be considered garbage to whoever is looking for information.
> 
> ...



It really is not up to you to decide what should be discussed and how far that that discussion should go. 
This is not the first time you have asked to be contacted by PM to further a discussion.


----------



## GitGud (Oct 14, 2012)

siobhanwf said:


> It really is not up to you to decide what should be discussed and how far that that discussion should go.
> This is not the first time you have asked to be contacted by PM to further a discussion.


Of course it isn't up to me.

I'm not in charge and I have no powers over the thread. People are free to continue posting here.

It wasn't first time and it probably won't be the last.

*Edit:* Are you seriously editing out the link to the SEN I posted above? What a joke.


----------

